# Removal of InterStim leads and generator



## scgcpc2002

Unable to locate a cpt code for both being removed.due to dysfunctional InterStim...so can I use 64585 and 64595????


----------



## mbort

64585 sounds reasonable


----------



## aftab.alam620@gmail.com

I am with 64585


----------

